# Shared Map/Fishing Report for AEP



## homepiece

I spent a bit of time Kayak Fishing AEP last year. I ended up making a google map to track ponds that I have fished, with some additional information about the pond, lures used, and what I caught and saw on the pond. I was wondering if there is anyone on here that would be interested in contributing to a shared map. I ended up fishing about 20 ponds from the Wilds south to around the Big Muskie Bucket. The idea is that in order to view the map, you would need to provide information for a number of ponds. I would then email you the link to the map and you would be able to access the information held within.

Let me know if anyone is interested, and I will get to work on cleaning up my map and sending out the link to those that provide information and want access.


----------



## dre

I would be interested in this. I just need to look at my map and refresh myself again with the ponds i have found to be good fishing. Trust me, I have tried a lot of them. I will look at my map and get back with you, it's a good idea. Love that place!


----------



## ts326802

I'd be happy to share too.


----------



## homepiece

Ok, I will finish cleaning up the map and send the link to those interested so that you can see and share. I will probably have it out wednesday or so.


----------



## Mushijobah

I'm def interested in sharing! Would love to see your map. I do the same thing with local rivers in Central Ohio


----------



## TheCream

Do any of you know if they have drained any more ponds this year? I was really bummed out last year to see a couple of ponds I liked fishing and did well in were drained.


----------



## Bluegillin'

Any idea why they drain these ponds? I hiked about a mile last year pulling ice gear only to find a pond drained. I don't understand it but I guess there must be some reason for it.


----------



## Fishing Flyer

TheCream said:


> Do any of you know if they have drained any more ponds this year? I was really bummed out last year to see a couple of ponds I liked fishing and did well in were drained.



I just noticed over the weekend after checking maps that they drained a pit sometime in 2013 that I had looked forward to hitting up again. It was a huge pit with dreamlike cover. I first checked it out during a winter hike. There was a dead coyote frozen into the ice, so I named it coyote lake (every lake probably has thousands of names). I first fished it with a buddy of mine who was a first-time AEP tuber. He never complained after I marched him over a mile and a half to the lake, fully inflated tubes on our backs, including a strait shot up mount doom, and in pouring rain. The whole area was blown out with rain that year, I think it was Spring 2011. We waited out thunder on the edge of the lake, and the haul road near it was a flowing river that cascaded over the dam and into the next series of pits (probably not the best purpose for a dam, which was later bulldozed in 2013). Then we fished for hours in the rain. I figured most people were too lazy to hit that lake, until I found beer cans hung on tree branches in a back arm of the lake. Someone else was so un-lazy that they carried beer in with them (but apparently not their trash back out). Man you stirred my AEP lust. I too hope that they stop draining the big pits with the large earth dams, or at least rebuild the dams. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TheCream

Fishing Flyer said:


> I just noticed over the weekend after checking maps that they drained a pit sometime in 2013 that I had looked forward to hitting up again. It was a huge pit with dreamlike cover. I first checked it out during a winter hike. There was a dead coyote frozen into the ice, so I named it coyote lake (every lake probably has thousands of names). I first fished it with a buddy of mine who was a first-time AEP tuber. He never complained after I marched him over a mile and a half to the lake, fully inflated tubes on our backs, including a strait shot up mount doom, and in pouring rain. The whole area was blown out with rain that year, I think it was Spring 2011. We waited out thunder on the edge of the lake, and the haul road near it was a flowing river that cascaded over the dam and into the next series of pits (probably not the best purpose for a dam, which was later bulldozed in 2013). Then we fished for hours in the rain. I figured most people were too lazy to hit that lake, until I found beer cans hung on tree branches in a back arm of the lake. Someone else was so un-lazy that they carried beer in with them (but apparently not their trash back out). Man you stirred my AEP lust. I too hope that they stop draining the big pits with the large earth dams, or at least rebuild the dams.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


It would be great if Google Earth was updated enough that it showed the drained ponds. I'll actually check on that right now. I was planning a trip or two this spring up there and now I'm a little scared that I'll get my yak up there to a pond and it will have no water.


----------



## ts326802

The newest images I'm seeing in Google Earth are from October 2013.


----------



## TheCream

ts326802 said:


> The newest images I'm seeing in Google Earth are from October 2013.


Yep, I just checked the ponds I found to be drained and the images show them with water.


----------



## turkeyt

A few years ago i was reading a post that talked about the draining of ponds was due to dam erosion. I guess instead of fixing a dam back in the boonies they would just drain them. Pond 52 was one i think that was mentioned that was drained. Anyone know about that?? Cost effective for them.


----------



## Fastball

Does anyone know if the maps on the AEP website are updated?


----------



## Fishing Flyer

turkeyt said:


> A few years ago i was reading a post that talked about the draining of ponds was due to dam erosion. I guess instead of fixing a dam back in the boonies they would just drain them. Pond 52 was one i think that was mentioned that was drained. Anyone know about that?? Cost effective for them.



Pond 52 was still full as of the latest imagery update (oct 2013). Looks like some work may have been done on the spillway. I noticed another pond back in 2013 that wasn't drained but was lowered a few feet after spillway work. I was bummed about that one for sure. In 2013 I noticed a bunch of roads were reopened to vehicles and gravel launch ramps were added to a number of ponds, which was also a bummer. I didn't make it last year at all so I'm interested in what else has changed.


----------



## Fishing Flyer

Fastball said:


> Does anyone know if the maps on the AEP website are updated?



There is a newer map on the website that doesn't have any pond numbers but shows the latest boundaries for open versus restricted area.


----------



## homepiece

Allright... I have some more information to add to the map, and it will be added as the season goes on. Please feel free to add information to the map. Please be respectful, and add information if you can. I have made it open to all, for now. If there are problems, I will take it down and restrict access via email address. Thanks all and I look forward to seeing some information that others have.

Link to the map...

https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?mid=z9i8mHptw2vQ.kazEc7mqiXm4


----------



## Love2kayak

That's awesome share with the world where your favorite ponds are. I prefer not to have everyone and their brother fishing my favorite spots. That's part of the fun is exploring and finding that hot pond. Sharing with people that want to share back is one thing but posting it for every lurker to see is crazy.


----------



## turkeyt

Yep, that will make your favorite fishing spot not so favorite when hundreds of people know the location. That would be like advertising a party at your place and you can't imagine how everyone found out. If you don't think the not so ethical so called fisherman won't be looking for a good place to fish, think.... Huh Don't forget to put extra trash bags in your pack!!


----------



## homepiece

The goal was to post this up for people to see, then I am going to lock it down to be viewable to those that contribute via sign in. I wanted people to see what they would be contributing to.. These ponds are in a public area, are pretty remote, even need a 4wd to get to, and the good areas cannot be accessed unless the fisherman has a kayak or belly boat.. It is not like they are in the middle of a metropolitan area that someone can pull right up to and start fishing. I'm not too worried. Most people that are not too ethical are also pretty lazy. If someone wants to use the info, then put in the work to get there.. more power to them.


----------



## ts326802

Just added 6 or 7 pins. I agree you should lock it up to those who are actually going to share. Thanks for setting this up!


----------



## homepiece

Ok, I will lock it up. Please PM me the email address that you would like to use to "sign in" to the map and I will add to the users that can view/edit the map.


----------



## turkeyt

homepiece said:


> The goal was to post this up for people to see, then I am going to lock it down to be viewable to those that contribute via sign in. I wanted people to see what they would be contributing to.. These ponds are in a public area, are pretty remote, even need a 4wd to get to, and the good areas cannot be accessed unless the fisherman has a kayak or belly boat.. It is not like they are in the middle of a metropolitan area that someone can pull right up to and start fishing. I'm not too worried. Most people that are not too ethical are also pretty lazy. If someone wants to use the info, then put in the work to get there.. more power to them.


I understand you want to share with some. The ponds that are remote are the ones those "lazy" people will drive over and around no vehicle signs to get in. These people go in when no one is around and that is sometimes at night. One section of ponds I fish is no vehicle access but, after walking in, I looked up on the hill and there was a truck parked and two guys had a boat in the pond. Those guys had to go through no vehicle access for a mile where an ATV would have trouble.... I have seen and witnessed where people have driven across dams and through the fields to get to a shortcut to another pond. I have seen where they left their trash and built fires over a mile from any road. Maybe you have not seen this but, I imagine a lot of folks have. Have you ever heard someone say: No one ever fishes or hunts here?? Done here.


----------



## homepiece

It's awesome to see people contributing. I can't wait to see how this turns out through the season this year.


----------



## savethetrophies

turkeyt said:


> I understand you want to share with some. The ponds that are remote are the ones those "lazy" people will drive over and around no vehicle signs to get in. These people go in when no one is around and that is sometimes at night. One section of ponds I fish is no vehicle access but, after walking in, I looked up on the hill and there was a truck parked and two guys had a boat in the pond. Those guys had to go through no vehicle access for a mile where an ATV would have trouble.... I have seen and witnessed where people have driven across dams and through the fields to get to a shortcut to another pond. I have seen where they left their trash and built fires over a mile from any road. Maybe you have not seen this but, I imagine a lot of folks have. Have you ever heard someone say: No one ever fishes or hunts here?? Done here.


I agree, talking general about a lake or river is great. Posting small fragile ponds on the internet? I had to do a double take to see if you were joking?! Don't let the idiots find the acre pond with giant gills and bass in it???


----------



## Fishing Flyer

Yikes. This is a good time to reiterate limits. Don't forget that there is a 20 fish limit for sunfish now at AEP and a 3 bass limit, 2 less than 14" and one greater than 20".


----------



## pitdweller

It seems that we have fished the same areas with shared sentiments about most of the ponds. Since my health has prevented me from bushwack fishing AEP, I would love to contribute to the map with my findings and maybe share a honey hole , so that more folks can enjoy this great area.
I do have some challenges in how to go about contributing my findings any help would be appreciated.


----------



## pitdweller

I learned how to add to map more to follow


----------



## homepiece

pitdweller said:


> I learned how to add to map more to follow


The map is coming along nicely. Funny to see that you had the same thoughts about one of my favorite ponds there.


----------



## dre

Did we ever established if Pond 52 is drained or not? Last time I was there was 2 summers ago and it was fine. Just wondering if they drained it between the summer of 2013 when I was last at the pond and now. I really want to make the trek back there this spring. Any info on the status of 52 is appreciated!

Matt


----------



## dre

Good idea to remind everyone again. Thanks.



Fishing Flyer said:


> Yikes. This is a good time to reiterate limits. Don't forget that there is a 20 fish limit for sunfish now at AEP and a 3 bass limit, 2 less than 14" and one greater than 20".


----------



## Rembis50

Anyone have any idea on the ice conditions at AEP right now? I was thinking about camping there the weekend of April 3rd and I live on the other side of the state


----------



## homepiece

Rembis50 said:


> Anyone have any idea on the ice conditions at AEP right now? I was thinking about camping there the weekend of April 3rd and I live on the other side of the state


I was out there this past weekend to check things out. Most of the ponds still had ice as of Sunday, but it was melting off of those that did not have much tree cover. I saw a couple of ponds that were completely thawed that did not have much tree cover. I would imagine that all of the ice will be gone by then.


----------



## Rembis50

How would a 1436 jon boat with trolling motor do on most of the ponds? I have a trailer for it and it is fairley light and ill be with 2 other people so we will be able to carry it a distance


----------



## Rembis50

Maybe ill just stick to the ponds close to the road lol


----------



## turkeyt

Some of those ponds are in the open fields and a bunch of them are in hollows and on highwalls. Belly boats and Kayaks are better to get to those. The roads are not very good and some are off limits to vehicles. Overall pretty rough when you get off the main trail roads. Did I mentioned mud and ticks galore??


----------



## homepiece

Heading out to AEP this Sunday. For those of you that access the map, I will probably be at points 24/17/32 on the map.


----------



## ts326802

I might run into ya, I'll be out there Fri, Sat, Sun.

Might have trouble getting to 17, 32, 24 - that road is usually shut down still in April.


----------



## homepiece

Hopefully it will be open, if not.. I will probably be on 13 and 14. Black Silverado and an Orange Wilderness Systems Ride Kayak. Give me a shout if you see me.


----------



## NoCarping

This is an excellent idea to maintain fishing notes on google maps personally or shared on rivers and AEP. I never thought of this. I have fished AEP a handful of times in the past and I know that many on this site like the thrill of venturing off into the unknown and exploring a new area. For them, maybe it is best for them to maintain their own personal map. I would love to have access to this and be able to contribute when possible, but I only have knowledge of a few places. Last year I bought a 4x4 and decided to make the trek down there for a long weekend attempting to fish away from the crowds where less people are willing to brave. Imagine hiking all the way out to a spot and finding out the pond no longer exist or only finding 1 or 2 spots from shore to fish out of. This year I'm buying a kayak so that I can spend more time actually fishing. It be great if I could have access to this map and spend part of a weekend on exploring lesser known areas, part of the time fishing areas based on shared information, and less time hiking to ponds that don't exist. Especially since my time here is limited. I agree with the sentiment that this shouldn't be open to anyone with access to google, but what are the chances of gaining access to the club when contributions may be a couple months away? I figured I'd throw this out there for commenters instead of just PM'ing the owner in case anyone had some objections.


----------



## homepiece

As long as you are willing to contribute, you are more than welcome to have access. Use the link in the earlier post to go to the map, and there is a button to send an access request.


----------



## NoCarping

Thanks a lot. I took a look and it jogged some mental notes from last year's trip. Is there a preference for appending the notes on certain points if they are generalized for the entire pond? Or would it be better to create a new point on that pond? Also, the though occurred to me that it may be helpful to add initials or OGF user name next to comments for identification. What are your thoughts?


----------



## homepiece

I think that Adding initials and a date are a great idea. I think that keeping a one marker per pond is probably the best idea.


----------



## nis1

Thanks for allowing me access! I have a couple to add this weekend. The girlfriend just got me a kayak so I'm gonna be putting in some weekends down there this year!


----------



## homepiece

Not a problem. I spent a few hours out there today. Ended up catching 16 bass today and a big bluegill. Biggest one was a skinny 18", but I had a lot of fun.


----------



## nis1

homepiece said:


> Not a problem. I spent a few hours out there today. Ended up catching 16 bass today and a big bluegill. Biggest one was a skinny 18", but I had a lot of fun.



Not a bad day. If you don't mind saying, what were they hitting on?


----------



## riverpounder

I'm not trying to get in your spots man ,,,I just wanna know what town this aep is ??? Is it sets of pond/lakes?? I'm from wv Ohio border and was wondering where this place is??


----------



## nis1

riverpounder said:


> I'm not trying to get in your spots man ,,,I just wanna know what town this aep is ??? Is it sets of pond/lakes?? I'm from wv Ohio border and was wondering where this place is??


It's just south of Cumberland, OH. I think it is up to 60,000 acres now and it has over 350 ponds and lakes. It's all the public public hunting and fishing you can handle. You just need to get a free permit online or from store in the area to go there.


----------



## homepiece

Caught them all on Slush Joshys, White Spinnerbait, and Storm Bluegill lures. They wanted nothing to do with Senkos, Creature baits/Craw imitations, Cranks, etc. 

They were not on the bank at all. Most were caught 8-10 feet off bank in 6 to 8 feet of water, fishing parallel to the shore.

Surface water temp was between 58 and 61 degrees.


----------



## Fishin Chick

Would I be able to get into the link with the map. I also have some google earth maps that I have marked areas that I have fished in.


----------



## homepiece

If you go to the link in the earlier post, you should see a button to request access. If you click on that I will grant you access. PM me if that does not work.


----------



## slatzing

I'm in. I love this place. Been goin there since about 1970. Yep 45 years. Pushin 60 now so happy to share any places that I no longer care to attempt to fish. So anybody willing to make the effort in my place is welcome. At my age its all about passing in on to be enjoyed as I have. Now I'm more likely to drag the johnboat a short distance or use one of the new gravel ramps and launch a bigger boat. But reality is I've spent a lifetime lookin and I aint seen it all yet! Back in the day as long as you stayed of the haul roads we could explore in our International Harvester Scout which would go anywhere until the clay got rained on. Of course that didn't last long once slobs started pushing over outhouses and doing other misdeeds with their beefy trucks. After that we used homemade carts with bicycle wheels to drag boats where we used to drive. We camped at Q, C, & D and the best places we fished were the lakes with highwalls. The new style of reclaimation where the ponds are in the bottom of a bowl hadn't been implemented yet. It was more like wasteland back then just clay, shale and black locust trees. Although there are still stubborn spots of spoils/waste today there are hardwoods growing where you can find mushrooms too. Looks like the re-creation works! We used to run into a guy called "Doc" we envied. He was a hardcore bass fisherman with one very bad custom built Ford Bronco with a 454 in it. It was fun to watch him yank out stuck vehicles since they'd be so covered with mud from his big tires they couldn't see out of the windshield once extracted. Anybody remember him? Maybe I'm too old as he'd be long gone by now. At one point they closed and re-mined the area north of Q we loved and reclaimed it in the new style. Although I still fish some of the old highwall ponds I believe the best fishing is in these newer bowl ponds since they are much more fertile. 

I too am bummed about the draining of ponds... 
In May of 2014 I snapped this picture of a pond just to the east of camp C. 









It looked to me like the damn/road had blown out recently, I bet that was a sight to see when it happend, so they just fixed the damn/road and left the outlet 60' lower than it was. This was I massive pond that appeared to be over 70' deep. An unfortunate casualty of mother nature, darn I don't remember ever fishing it. I went down and walked around it was something to see 40 year old stuff such as "Burger" beer bottles on the ponds bottom. Then I went to camp D and learned its lake was drained. Same deal did the damn washout?


----------



## homepiece

Would love to hear that information. Please let me know if you would like to enter it into the map, or if you would like to do it another way.


----------



## slatzing

I will add some places to the map that you can't drive close to that I have hit more than once.


----------



## slatzing

I added points 46, 47 & 48. I'll probably never fish 46 & 48 again too hard to get to. 46 has closed road access so you would not have to slug thru the brush. link to map system that give you birdseye view. AWESOME

http://maps.nationalgeographic.com/maps/map-machine#s=b&c=39.735780530262126, -81.73412716515886&z=18


----------



## homepiece

Marker 2.. decided to give this pond another shot... Fished this pond 4/18.. and caught 30 LM Bass in about 3.5 hours. Black Senkos were the ticket, and caught my first fish on a buzzbait for the year. At one point I caught fish on 4 casts in a row. Biggest was about 2 pounds, most were in the 12" to 15" length. marked a few big fish on the fish finder, and pond ranges from 8 feet to around 20 feet deep in the middle.


----------



## wvbill

Hello, I submitted a request for access, I have hunted and fished this area for years and will be glad to share what I know.  I see this as the poster above, an opportunity to save valuable time. With two young children, fishing time is in limited supply, and I simply can't afford to put in as much time "exploring" as I used to.


----------



## homepiece

I have granted you access. Let me know if it doesn't work. Look forward to seeing your input. There are 48 markers on the map, and some of them have multiple updates on it. 

The map is really coming along, and has pointed out a few spots that i wanted to check out.


----------



## pitdweller

I am not trying to expose any ones honey hole or regular go to spot just wondering if anyone has had success here, I really haven't and was wondering if I stumbled upon it after its prime, or as my dad said "I just wasn't holding my mouth right". I even noticed a boat chained to a tree topped with underbrush on this lake, with several old campfires along the shore.


----------



## slatzing

the point 48 I entered is now black instead of red and it has been moved to the west. is there someway to lock the points in so only the creator or moderator can move/remove them? I don't want to be hunted down for sending y'all on a wild goose chase.


----------



## pitdweller

There used to be a couple of real hogs in this pond, before the beaver dam seperated it from the main lake, couldnt get them to hit anything, even tried a small bluegill under a bobber.


----------



## homepiece

Coming soon I am going to lock down all of the points on the current layer and create a new one. That way the existing spots should be locked. I am going to play around with it a little and let everyone know


----------



## slatzing

I was wrong about where I had black point 48 positioned so I deleted it. That's where I have caught sm bass years ago. I was able to get my bearings better by using the map at...


http://maps.nationalgeographic.com/maps/map-machine#s=b&c=39.726973218964694, -81.73289206688943&z=13


what makes this map system so cool is that once you click on the bird's eye view you can change your direction of view so you can pick up features that were not apparent when seen from the previous direction. Trees or a highwall can hide features. Anyway it looks like point 29 that someone else refers to as the dead sea is where I have done well before. My apologies...


----------



## homepiece

I like the views provided by Bing Maps better, and may try to do a transition to them. I need to figure out how to get it to work with multiple editors and layers though. I am planning on looking into it this weekend.


----------



## slatzing

Homepiece... The map I was bragging on is a Bing map but its in a National Geographic app wrapper. What I don't like about it is that I can't get a full 
page view. You've made me curious as to what you may be looking at. Research shows there are plenty of apps out there using Bing maps. I've been rather ignorant until now. PM sent...

Anyway I earlier reported that years ago we used to get sm bass in a high 
wall pond back in the hills SSE of campsite C. Here are some pics of one of those trips. Sadly our best sm ponds were NE of campsite Q so no longer exist since the area was re-mined later.


I saw some sm cruising a certain spot the day before so had Dad drop me off against the highwall to try for them while he fished on in the canoe. This is him paddling back to get me...









He snapped this pic of my catch from the back of the canoe when he returned...









My uncle took this when we all met up later. Man we had fun...


----------



## homepiece

That is a nice Smallie. Pic is great as well. OldSchoolCool. The views provided by the bing maps are so much better, have a full page, and I use them to look for the roads and other access points. you can also see where the weed beds start and even tell some other structure spots in some of the ponds. I tend to use a combination of both the bing map and the google maps when looking. I do not believe that there is a bing map application for the iphone, and that is why I am hesitant to do a full move over.


----------



## homepiece

I absolutely hammered the bass out there this past weekend. The biggest ones came on a spinnerbait slow rolled at about 6 to 8 feet deep. 5 of the bass were over 20 inches, and I lost a bigger one at the side of the Kayak along with the spinnerbait that they all were eating. I should have retied after all of the abuse that it took, but was having so much fun with the action that I didn't think of it. All in all I caught about 30 bass in 4 ponds. A great day.


----------



## homepiece

Got my best one of the year out there today..


----------



## coachfozz

sweet fish, I added a spot where I had some luck Point 73 I think. I am heading back down on the 10th of October to get some of that fall bite. This map has helped me pick out some spots I want to try. Thanks everyone who has contributed. Sorry I only have one spot. Only been here twice so far. I plan on making the trip from Akron a few more times before the ice comes.


----------



## shroomhunter

Just want to toss this out there for all. While down at AEP please take a moment to sign in at one of the stations. They gather these forms weekly and there seems to be less people using the area than in years past. This information is being evaluated to determine if they should keep it open, I sure would hate to see the campsites closed and the gates locked forever. AEP has been auctioning off large tracts of land surrounding ReCreationland, I hope it's not a sign of things to come. Let them know you're enjoying this awesome area!!


----------



## coachfozz

I was down there a few weeks ago and there were campers all over the place. I saw a lot of traffic as well. That is weird that they that. I will be making my third trip down there this weekend or next Friday. I will look for one of those forms. I love this place. I don't care if I catch fish. I just love the scenery.


----------



## percidaeben

slatzing said:


> Homepiece... The map I was bragging on is a Bing map but its in a National Geographic app wrapper. What I don't like about it is that I can't get a full
> page view. You've made me curious as to what you may be looking at. Research shows there are plenty of apps out there using Bing maps. I've been rather ignorant until now. PM sent...
> 
> Anyway I earlier reported that years ago we used to get sm bass in a high
> wall pond back in the hills SSE of campsite C. Here are some pics of one of those trips. Sadly our best sm ponds were NE of campsite Q so no longer exist since the area was re-mined later.
> 
> 
> I saw some sm cruising a certain spot the day before so had Dad drop me off against the highwall to try for them while he fished on in the canoe. This is him paddling back to get me...
> 
> View attachment 110999
> 
> 
> He snapped this pic of my catch from the back of the canoe when he returned...
> 
> View attachment 111000
> 
> 
> My uncle took this when we all met up later. Man we had fun...
> 
> View attachment 111001
> [/QUOTE
> Great pictures! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## homepiece

Heading out for the first real trip of the year this coming weekend. Hopefully the week of warm weather and rain will turn everything on.


----------



## getyourbassingear

homepiece said:


> Heading out for the first real trip of the year this coming weekend. Hopefully the week of warm weather and rain will turn everything on.


I think you'll do well. I caught 7 March the 1st in a shallow little place. Bank fishing.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

I requested access today. I havent been down there in a couple of years but hope to start fishing it again soon. I probably have some ponds I can add to map. I used to fish there a good bit when i lived in Columbus and would camp for the weekend. Its still about an hour drive from where I live now, I just havent made it down there.


----------



## Lizard

homepiece said:


> I spent a bit of time Kayak Fishing AEP last year. I ended up making a google map to track ponds that I have fished, with some additional information about the pond, lures used, and what I caught and saw on the pond. I was wondering if there is anyone on here that would be interested in contributing to a shared map. I ended up fishing about 20 ponds from the Wilds south to around the Big Muskie Bucket. The idea is that in order to view the map, you would need to provide information for a number of ponds. I would then email you the link to the map and you would be able to access the information held within.
> 
> Let me know if anyone is interested, and I will get to work on cleaning up my map and sending out the link to those that provide information and want access.


We fish the AEP ponds frequently, would love to give up my info for others.


----------



## dre

May be be down there next month checking out some new ponds so will definitely add them to map/add info if someone already hasn't. Good luck all.


----------



## homepiece

Has anyone ever fished the pond at Marker 80 on the map? I'm trying to figure out if it is worth making the hike with a Kayak. I know that there will be some areas locked behind gates this early in the season, so I am trying to pick off some ponds that I have never fished.


----------



## pitdweller

I fished once about 4 years ago from canoe not much except about a dozen fellows with beards , blue shirts and five gallon buckets filling them up with everything they caught, mostly dinks a few bass.

I meant I fished Point 80


----------



## Fishin Chick

Does anyone know when Campsite C opens this year?


----------



## getyourbassingear

I believe its April the 1st. Will be up there tomorrow I will go check.


----------



## Snyd

My dad grew up in the area and as a kid I fished that area a lot. I haven't fished the area in about 10 years but been wanting to take my son back to some of my on ponds I used to fish. There are a lot of ponds that are not even on the maps that AEP hands out. I believe my dad who worked for AEP for 39 years still has an old map. If he still has one I will take a few pictures of it and send out.


----------



## streamstalker

...sent you a private message (conversation), homepiece.

The old pdf maps on the site for AEP used to come in 4 docs and they were much larger and readable with the pond numbers. I used to have one with all the parts taped together, but I have misplaced it. You can barely see the ponds on the new map. I went down for the first time in years since all of the rivers were blown out. Today I went with two buddies in kayaks and canoes, and we just hit some larger ponds close to the road that I was familiar with and had a good cookout. We didn't fish too seriously, but I did manage my first bass of the year.

The gates were closed everywhere, so we could only get to ponds near the entrances to roads. That messed up the trip a bit, but it was a great day.

I would love to get in on this shared map, as I would like to do some more fishing again up there. I used to hike up and down the Ohio Trail and use a rope to lower myself and my belly boat into the steeper ponds.


----------



## homepiece

Same story with us and the locked gates. I got my first bass of the year, and the first out of the new yak. I could not believe the number of people out there yesterday. Most fish were suspended at abou 6-8 feet in 12 feet of water. surface temps were between 49 and 52.


----------



## shroomhunter

homepiece said:


> Same story with us and the locked gates. I got my first bass of the year, and the first out of the new yak. I could not believe the number of people out there yesterday. Most fish were suspended at abou 6-8 feet in 12 feet of water. surface temps were between 49 and 52.


Seen a guy at campsite G carrying one on a stringer, big female 4+ lbs, shame it was dead.


----------



## Steelheader88

I would like to be included as I plan on fishing there a good bit coming up, was out at i believe 67 and 68 this weekend, just east of the entrance to mountain bike trail at campsite C and caught a few small bass on minnows under a float. Loved it there was my first time. Does anyone know when and if the C to F access road will be opened? And has anyone ever caught good crappie? Thanks pics posted next time...what a great place I heard a rumor of them selling it offf... I sure hope not.


----------



## homepiece

Steelheader88 said:


> I would like to be included as I plan on fishing there a good bit coming up, was out at i believe 67 and 68 this weekend, just east of the entrance to mountain bike trail at campsite C and caught a few small bass on minnows under a float. Loved it there was my first time. Does anyone know when and if the C to F access road will be opened? And has anyone ever caught good crappie? Thanks pics posted next time...what a great place I heard a rumor of them selling it offf... I sure hope not.


I really hope that the sale was just a rumor because I love going out there. We got a few crappie on Saturday in a pond that I did not even know that they were in. If I am thinking correctly, the C to F Access Road is the road that runs from the MTB Trailhead down to the exit near the Big Muskie bucket. The gates opened in April last year for that, but the road was a disaster that you need a 4WD truck to get through. The road will be in rough shape until it dries out in the summer.


----------



## Steelheader88

Thank you and yes that is the one, I appreciate it. I am working on making some maps and plans on lakes to try and fish throughout the spring and summer, some along that c to f access and others up on weaver haul road have my attention for now! Thanks again!


----------



## ARNfishin

Hey guys, awesome idea! There used to be a thread on OGF where a guy detailed about 30 ponds and gave coordinates to each of em. I found this thread while looking for that old thread. Any how, I have done a lot of fishing at AEP in the last two years and would be happy to share a few spots and learn of some new ones to check out. Also, PLEASE take trash bags with you! If not just for your trash, but the litter that others have left behind. I know most here at OGF keep the place nice, but it helps to pick up after those who dont. Good luck and maybe I will see you there this weekend!


----------



## Steelheader88

Fished off weaver haul road last weekend and had good luck on bass...beautiful place


----------



## robzini1

homepiece - Thank you for allowing me to access the map. I made a copy of it and added a bunch of points from thedon255's AEP float tube manifesto post. The combined map is here: 
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1c1qr__LuiKiXaAGYI3Jb_ULLaeY&usp=sharing
I think it is locked like yours. Hope you like it. We are planning a family trip down there so I wanted to put as much info together as I could. Feel free to do with it what you want, it is your baby.


----------



## jdhamm09

never fished the aep ponds but planned on taking the kayaks out there this year. I have asked to access your maps but I really have no info at all to dissolve. I fish many other pond areas like 650 strip mines in Lawrence county and such I could give info on if anyone desired.


----------



## homepiece

no worries jdhamm, just make an update after you fish and you are good to go.


----------



## catalac

Buddy caught and released an 8 pounder there two years ago. I'm not sure exactly what pond it was but I do know they were in a small jon boat close to the road


----------



## homepiece

I believe that, I got one just under 7 after the spawn last year and have seen a lot of bass in the water out there that were bigger then that one. The biggest one that I have seen out there had to be pushing 10 that didn't want anything from my tackle box, and it was in a campground pond that I am sure sees a lot of action. I really want to take a bunch of big shiners and fish florida style out there sometime and see how it goes.


----------



## Justonemorecast

Was out near campsite K over the weekend and caught some. Nothing too big though.


----------



## James Pyles III

I shared three Pins! Don't be scared to throw big bass back to get bigger


----------



## RiparianRanger

homepiece said:


> no worries jdhamm, just make an update after you fish and you are good to go.





robzini1 said:


> homepiece - Thank you for allowing me to access the map. I made a copy of it and added a bunch of points from thedon255's AEP float tube manifesto post. The combined map is here:
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1c1qr__LuiKiXaAGYI3Jb_ULLaeY&usp=sharing
> I think it is locked like yours. Hope you like it. We are planning a family trip down there so I wanted to put as much info together as I could. Feel free to do with it what you want, it is your baby.


Hi guys. Just got back from there today. Have some info to post if you are open to unlocking. Thanks


----------



## robzini1

RiparianRanger said:


> Hi guys. Just got back from there today. Have some info to post if you are open to unlocking. Thanks


It should be unlocked now. Sorry, thought it was already.


----------



## Rab

I 


homepiece said:


> Allright... I have some more information to add to the map, and it will be added as the season goes on. Please feel free to add information to the map. Please be respectful, and add information if you can. I have made it open to all, for now. If there are problems, I will take it down and restrict access via email address. Thanks all and I look forward to seeing some information that others have.
> 
> Link to the map...
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?mid=z9i8mHptw2vQ.kazEc7mqiXm4


----------



## ARNfishin

I saw a report on there that Campsite K was closed, but the post didnt have a timestamp on it. Does anyone know if K is open now? Going this weekend.

Also, does anyone know if the access road used to get to Pond 52 near campsite H is open yet? It was gated off last year.


----------



## Andy130

If you guys are needing info on gates and camp sites being open here is a link to a Facebook group that is ran by one of the caretakers at AEP. Look through some of the older posts to find out any opening dates info.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/413159405517002/?fref=nf


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07

How do I get in on this? I have only fished down there a couple times so probably wouldn't have much to add but who knows maybe I do. Going down there next month for a week to fish and could add onto it when I get back into civilization. haha.


----------



## lmbman

Are these still active/updated? I'm planning a return trip and would like to contribute


----------



## homepiece

not as active as it was, but if you would like to request access... here is the link. 

https://drive.google.com/open?id=10UeUQeUDjev8qpjtpv6mSg2T_rA&usp=sharing


----------



## lmbman

Thanks homepiece, appreciate the link!


----------



## Fireguy669

Homepiece, I would like access too please. Im taking my sons down for their first bass trip and am happy to add to the map as well. I lost my good map from the 90's when my truck got stolen. Thank you


----------



## homepiece

If you click on the link above, enter your email address.. I will approve the request. Be sure to provide an update on the ponds you fish.


----------



## Fireguy669

homepiece said:


> If you click on the link above, enter your email address.. I will approve the request. Be sure to provide an update on the ponds you fish.


Thank you! We hit Sand Hollow this past Friday evening and Saturday morning. Tough weather conditions with sunny skies and temps in the low 90's. Best fish was 5.3 lbs. I will add to the map as we go.


----------



## pseckman

Home piece, I've wanted to access this and contribute for a long while, but when I click the link, it opens Google Maps on my computer, and I cannot figure out where or how to enter my email address. I'm sure that I'm probably missing something, as I'm not as tech savvy as most. Can you easily explain how to do this ?.


----------



## homepiece

If it allows you to access the map with the markers on it then I have already granted you access. PM me your email address and I will make sure. if there is an existing marker on the pond you want to update.. then click on the pencil within the marker text popup to add more text to it. If you want to add a marker to the map then you will need to click on the add marker that is under the search box and then click on the location you want to add the update to. Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## Justonemorecast

I was down at AEP over the weekend and added a bunch of pins to the map. There are still many ponds that haven't been pinned yet.


----------



## RAID3RS

Is this still active? I sent a request for access. Used to go camping/fishing at AEP all the time growing up. Didn't do much fishing the last 10 years and finally got back into bass fishing. Have made three trips up to AEP this year with my brother and cousin, but not much luck. We do catch and release and have been using kayaks, but each trip so far has only resulted in one fish per trip. I'm not sure if we aren't throwing the right lures of if we just aren't fishing the right spots. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07

I don't know if this is still active but I went two Saturdays in a row, first Saturday caught five small largemouth on a squarebill, the second Saturday it was directly after a cold front and couldn't get anything to bite! If the water would warm a few degrees I think it would pop off, think they are just waiting to spawn. With kayaks a cart is a must I think, especially if you want a chance at better fish, got to hike! I usually have best luck with boot tail swimbaits rigged weightless and weedless, a lot of weightless soft plastics is what I do best on! Hope it helps some!


----------



## RAID3RS

I've been trying Texas rigged rage craws and jigs with a trailer but haven't been doing anything weightless yet so I'm going to have to try that for my soft plastics. We definitely need to invest in kayak carts because none of us currently have one which means fishing near the road where aren't carrying 3 kayaks or doing shore fishing if we do go further out. One of the other issues is it has been so busy the past two weekends since the gates were opened and we can't seem to find a spot once we leave our first pond of the day.


----------



## joekacz

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> I don't know if this is still active but I went two Saturdays in a row, first Saturday caught five small largemouth on a squarebill, the second Saturday it was directly after a cold front and couldn't get anything to bite! If the water would warm a few degrees I think it would pop off, think they are just waiting to spawn. With kayaks a cart is a must I think, especially if you want a chance at better fish, got to hike! I usually have best luck with boot tail swimbaits rigged weightless and weedless, a lot of weightless soft plastics is what I do best on! Hope it helps some!


How were the ticks?


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07

Didn't notice any on us but we both wear neoprene waders as we are fishing from float tubes! I am sure they are terrible as always!😂😂


----------

